# Big Blue the 1971 Lemans



## 4birdman (Apr 22, 2016)

So just to start, this thing will not be stock and it has some things that are so fabulously terrible that they are staying. 

This car was one of my good friend's first cars. It had most of the modifications when he got it back in the 90s. It has bounced around a bit ever since and he regretted selling it, and through pure luck I managed to get it back. 

It is a 71 Lemans that basically has the interior out of a conversion van. 4 wheel drums, automatic, someone stuck a 350 SBC in it and has some 90s speed stuff like a B&M shifter and some Autometer Phantom gauges. 

I got it running last night, carb is trash but it idles ok. Brakes are complete junk. I am going to throw a new carb on it and see how it runs. For brakes I am going to install a set of LS F-body calipers I have sitting here. Interior is staying, it is just part of the car's history and character now. I'll probably redo the paint and body. I have a 400 Pontiac and ST-10 4-spd here in the shop that will find its way into it at some point. It used to have some 90s Centerline knockoffs on it, but they are gone so I stuck some 17" black Cragar steelies that I had here on it. 

Here it is in all of its 90s glory.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

That interior is almost Shagadelic Baby ✌  
Best of luck getting it together looks like a good project.
Cheers


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Luckily your putting a 400 4 speed in it. Otherwise with those seats, you might fall asleep at the wheel lol.


----------



## 4birdman (Apr 22, 2016)

I stockpile 400s and parts along with ST-10s just for situations like this. 

Before I can really get into this car, I need to finish up my other project. 1960 Catalina, originally a 389/auto car but I've swapped in a 462 and 4-spd. Just finishing up the clutch linkage now, then gotta get a driveshaft made and I should be on the road.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

4birdman said:


> I stockpile 400s and parts along with ST-10s just for situations like this.
> 
> Before I can really get into this car, I need to finish up my other project. 1960 Catalina, originally a 389/auto car but I've swapped in a 462 and 4-spd. Just finishing up the clutch linkage now, then gotta get a driveshaft made and I should be on the road.
> View attachment 134023


Now that's what I like, BIG cars. Should be a screamer, and I assume you are keeping the look? I wouldn't touch a thing.


----------



## 4birdman (Apr 22, 2016)

PontiacJim said:


> Now that's what I like, BIG cars. Should be a screamer, and I assume you are keeping the look? I wouldn't touch a thing.


Definitely not changing it. Just going to polish the wheels and roll on.


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

Sweeeeeeeeet.


----------



## 4birdman (Apr 22, 2016)

Did a little work on the car yesterday. This 350 in it is a turd. Runs like crap, threw a new carb I had in the shop on it, set timing and it still runs like crap. I'll probably check valve lash and fuel pressure next. The carb was brand new and running good on my 389 in the Cat and has only been sitting for a month or so since last time it was run, so I know the carb is good. With the old carb it did the exact same thing.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

"This 350 in it is a turd. Runs like crap, "

Need anyone here say any more? You know what you gotta do, and it is spelled P-O-N-T-I-A-C.


----------

